# Animals as leaders drum stuff



## baboisking (Dec 9, 2009)

does any one know what programs Chebon Littlefield from animals as leaders uses? if you know, you are blessed! the dude makes amazing sounds, i would love it if some one would tel meh!


----------



## IamOthello (Dec 10, 2009)

If you mean what did he program with. He didn't program them. Bulb did :] pretty sure it was s2.0.


----------



## Wolfster (Dec 11, 2009)

nah it definitely sounds like his old presets, ie superior 1. makes sense as I think they recorded the album a while ago.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 11, 2009)

It's s2.0


----------



## bulb (Dec 11, 2009)

i used dfhs for the album, 2.0 didnt even exist when we recorded it haha.
did all the glitchy stuff with reaktor and hypersonic


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 11, 2009)

holy shit! my mind is fucking blown!


----------



## baboisking (Dec 13, 2009)

dfhs as in toontrack?


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes ^


----------

